# Online Videos: Yeager’s Mig, Inside a P-47, Dive Bombing, WW2 Carrier Action more



## zeno303 (Jan 8, 2008)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In January 2008 Newsletter

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online to view this month’s action packed collection of five WW2 combat aircraft documentary films playing for free viewing online. 

Now showing “At the Matinee”





“We Flew the Mig” In September 1953, a North Korean defector handed over the first Russian Mig 15 to fall into US hands. This was a momentous occasion because the Mig had proven to be a worthy adversary for the North American F-86 Sabre in the skies over Korea. The Mig was immediately subjected to comprehensive testing. You'll see Chuck Yeagar and other top test pilots putting the Mig through it's paces and hear what they learned, along with a point by point performance comparison with the F-86. Nice footage of the Mig's armaments too. Attentive Russian fans will no doubt pick up on the fact that some of the "faults" listed by the US test pilots - like problems with the heating defrosting systems -- were malfunctions in this particular aircraft and not endemic to the Mikoyan bureau's design.




“Uncrating and Field Assembly of the P-47 Thunderbolt” This truly remarkable step-by-step training film shows how a ground support crew of fifty men could assemble a P-47 in a field using nothing more than muscle, unpowered hand tools, and pieces of the shipping crate it came in. We're talking nothing more than hammers, wrenches and bicycle pumps! You'll also get a unique look at the inner workings of the big Jug as it is literally bolted together by field personnel. A must see for P-47 fans and shade tree mechanics alike!




“Flight Deck Crew Landing Re-spotting Carrier Aircraft” (Color) Major air battles in the Pacific in World War II often turned on the ability of each side to quickly launch, land, rearm refuel, and then re-launch their aircraft. This unique film is an unusual look (in color) at how US Navy carrier flight deck crews were trained to quickly land, park, fuel re-arm incoming aircraft. As a bonus, you'll see GM FM-1 "Wildcats" and Grumman TBF "Avengers" up close, handled expertly on the tiny deck of a CVE "jeep" escort carrier. An unscripted, unplanned highlight during the filming was when a TBF came in too hot and crashed on the flight deck! Fortunately, no one was hurt.




“Air Attacks Against Italy: A-36 strikes near Rome, April 1944” More exciting "from the cockpit" views of A-36 Invader (aka "Apache") dive bombing strafing attacks.( The A-36, ground attack version of the P-51 Mustang, is also featured in our popular "A Day with the A-36s.") This is a short film, but it's nonstop action! Some of the best footage of US dive bombing attacks you will find anywhere. Watching these high speed, precision runs definitely benefits from a broadband internet connection if you have access to one.




“Target for Today” The 8th Air Force Strikes Germany. This is the classic World War II documentary of a "maximum effort" US Eighth Air Force daylight bombing mission deep into Germany. There are no actors in "Target For Today". This film was shot on location under combat conditions and features the officers and men of the 8th Air Force going about their deadly business. All aspects of an actual major raid in 1943, including a strike on the FW 190 plant at Marienburg, from early planning through final touch down and crew debriefings are covered in this very detailed account. There is probably no better account of the theory, strategy and tactics of an unescorted US Army Air Force bomber raid in early 1943.. While the film doesn't sugar coat the cost of these raids, there's no doubt that it also over states the effectiveness and sustainability of the American bombing campaign at that time Losses were not sustainable. (The audible moan from air crew when the targets and bombing altitudes are announced are all too real.)

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S . Alert! – Alert! There’s been an F-86 jet sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!

That's over 16 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet!

Coming soon: A new film that will warm the hearts of P-47 Thunderbolt fans everywhere! 

Tally-ho!

Zeno

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In /World War II Aviation Videos. Celebrating 10 years on the Internet Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online


----------

